
Reading list for modern web design - stilliard
http://blog.stapps.io/reading-list-for-modern-web-design/
======
learned
Cached view for anyone experiencing connection issues:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.stapps.io/reading-
list-for-modern-web-design/)

~~~
stilliard
Thanks for posting this cached version! Woke up this morning to see my server
went down twice over night, I'll beef it up a bit later.

------
stilliard
Any other books you'd recommended for modern web design?

